# [H] Deâthless Echsenkessel/Mal'Ganis/Taerar



## Larnos-Echsenkessel (17. April 2019)

Hallo allerseits,

 

die PVE-orientierte-Hordengilde „Deâthless“ auf dem Serverpool-Echsenkessel/Taerer/Mal'Ganis, ist nach knapp 8 Jahren wieder zurück.

 

Nach einer längeren Pause hat sich die alte Gildenleitung wieder zusammengefunden und versucht nun einen „Neustart“. Um dies zu verwirklichen sind wir wieder auf der Suche nach Verstärkungen.

 

 

 

*Hier einige kurze Daten über uns:*


Gründung = 14.05.2009 -----> Wiederaufbau 08.02.2019
 

 

*Erfolge:*


Uldir (NORMAL) | (0/9) -----> noch nicht getryet
Uldir (HEROISCH) | (0/9) -----> noch nicht getryet
Uldir (MYTHISCH) | (0/9) -----> noch nicht getryet
Schlacht von Dazar'alor (NORMAL) | (3/9) Champion des Lichts, Grong, Jadefeuermeister
Schlacht von Dazar'alor (HEROISCH) | (0/9) -----> noch nicht getryet
Schlacht von Dazar'alor (MYTHISCH) | (0/9) -----> noch nicht getryet
 

 

*Was wir bieten:*


TS³ Server
Eigene Homepage
Gildenbank
Feste Raidtage = Donnerstag + Sonntag (20:00 – 22:30 Uhr)
Mythisch+ Stammgruppen | Gruppe I steht – Gruppe II ist im Aufbau
freundlicher + sachlicher Umgang miteinander
 

 

*Unsere Erwartungen an euch:*


Regelmäßige Onlinezeiten
Bock ein Teil einer engen Gemeinschaft zu sein
funktionierendes Headset
keine ständigen DC’s
nicht ständiges AFK gehen im Raid
mindest Alter 18 (ab und an kommt auch mal ein nicht Jugendfreier Witz im TS)
 

 

*Wir suchen:*


jede Klasse / jeder Specc
jeden der Bock hat bei dem Aufbau, dem Mitwirken sowie dem Verwirklichen der Gemeinschaftsziele
alle Raidslots sind noch offen somit hat jeder von euch die Chance
 

 

 

*Kurz über uns:*

 

Eine Gilde, die einen sehr langen Ursprung hat und in der viele Menschliche Charaktere in Game, als auch im RL geformt werden konnten. Bei uns stand stets die Gemeinschaft im Mittelpunkt, wofür ich bis heute sehr stolz bin diese Zeit als Gildenleiter aktiv miterlebt zu haben.

 

Nach 8 Jahren Abwesenheit haben Sanaria (früher Fumar) und ich (Làrnos) uns zum Ziel gesetzt, an die alten Erfolge und die Gemeinschaft anzuknüpfen und möchten jedem neuen Mitglied die Chance geben, ein Teil davon zu sein. Deâthless ist keine „*One-Man-show*“, sondern genau die Gemeinschaft in einem Game die ich mir immer erträumt habe.

 

Ich hoffe, jeder Einzelne von euch konnte etwas für sich mitnehmen und wir würden uns freuen, mit euch gemeinsam die Zukunft zu gestalten. Falls Ihr Fragen haben solltet oder ein Teil unserer Gemeinschaft werden möchtet, stehen euch

*die Gildenleitung*


Sanaria-Echsenkessel
Làrnos-Echsenkessel
oder einer unserer

*Offiziere*


Miomate-Taerar
Jumonjie-Mal'Ganis
Còv-Mal'Ganis
Champ-Echsenkessel
Barthølomäus-Mal'Ganis
gerne in Game zur Verfügung.

 

Bis dahin, haut rein und wir sehen uns.

 

Lieben Gruß

 

Lárnos

-Gildenmeister-


----------

